# FYI - NJ Saltwater Fishing Registry.



## OChunter375

From what I understand, recreational fisherman must register. Also you must carry the registration card while fishing in NJ. 

http://www.nj.gov/dep/saltwaterregistry/index.html


----------



## njdiver

There are only two exemptions:

Under 16 years of age, 

fishing from a *registered* party or charter boat.

No other registry or license is recognized by NJ. Not even the NOAA registry! 

http://www.nj.gov/dep/saltwaterregistry/faq.html

NY has also created a free registry but does not recognize NJ's. Delaware's tidal finfish license also has no reciprocity with bordering States.


----------



## RuddeDogg

"Delaware's tidal finfish license also has no reciprocity with bordering States."

BUT...you had better have your New Jersey registry card with when they board your boat because they check for it.


----------



## SALTSHAKER

Liscense won't be long in comng once they see how many registered and add that by what they want to charge for it... Wouldn't be bad if they put the money back into the resource and hire some game wardens and improve access and launch ramps etc... but we know where the money will go... in the pot.... to p it away...... salt


----------



## RuddeDogg

SALTSHAKER said:


> Liscense won't be long in comng once they see how many registered and add that by what they want to charge for it... Wouldn't be bad if they put the money back into the resource and hire some game wardens and improve access and launch ramps etc... but we know where the money will go... in the pot.... to p it away...... salt


Yup.


----------



## rhetoric

Thanks for this! Saved me a lot of time researching...


----------



## cgmarshall777

Fella's I have a question; if you know the answer please let me know...Besides the $15 bucks, what is the difference between this posted wed-site above and www.countmyfish.noaa.gov ??? I paid the $15 bucks and this one is free??? Thank, Chris


----------



## RuddeDogg

The $15 is the federal registry which you DON'T need now that you have the New Jersey registry.


----------



## cgmarshall777

So what you're saying is that I paid the $15 bucks for nothing??? All's one has to do is register for free @ http://www.nj.gov/dep/saltwaterregistry/faq.html and you're good to go?!?!?! I have a lot of friends that are confused on the whole thing...Seems like we now have to go through A LOT just to enjoy ourselves fishing!!!???!!!


----------



## SALTSHAKER

Yup.... ole uncle got ya again.... keep an eye out for the forthcoming NJ saltwater liscense now that they see how many registered they will be drooling in their chops to enact one.... salt


----------



## RuddeDogg

cgmarshall777 said:


> So what you're saying is that I paid the $15 bucks for nothing??? All's one has to do is register for free @ http://www.nj.gov/dep/saltwaterregistry/faq.html and you're good to go?!?!?! I have a lot of friends that are confused on the whole thing...Seems like we now have to go through A LOT just to enjoy ourselves fishing!!!???!!!


Yup....AND they are slower than molasses in the winter time gettin your card out to you. Been over two weeks now I been waitin.


----------



## OChunter375

I had to register in New York State as well to do striper fishing in the Hudson River. Last year you had to buy a marine fishing license. This year they did away with the license and let you register for free for the marine fishing, but you better register. DEC police check.


----------



## cgmarshall777

Gotta love that Uncle Sam...and I work for him to-boot...lol...What's the point of the NOAA reg. then?????


----------



## RuddeDogg

cgmarshall777 said:


> Gotta love that Uncle Sam...and I work for him to-boot...lol...What's the point of the NOAA reg. then?????


That's for the FEDS and to take your money.


----------



## RuddeDogg

RuddeDogg said:


> Yup....AND they are slower than molasses in the winter time gettin your card out to you. Been over two weeks now I been waitin.


Sent a e-mail to the State to see when I would be getting my card. The reply I got back was amusing but NOT surprising. Do the facet that the State registry is free, and it would cost the State money to mail out cards, the print out that you make after you register is your card.


----------



## njdiver

The beauty of printiong it for yourself is that you can re-size it to fit in your wallet!


----------



## RuddeDogg

njdiver said:


> The beauty of printiong it for yourself is that you can re-size it to fit in your wallet!


Yup AND....I made enough copies that I have one in EVERY bag I got. That way I ALWAYS have one on hand. I even made copies of the Fed card and my Delaware license and fin number.


----------

